# Expand Canvas when cropping



## wilderw (Aug 16, 2009)

Sometimes I want to crop a photo to the dimensions of a print (4 x 6 for example) but also need to include the full width of the photo to include all the subjects. In Photoshop you can expand the canvas and add a border when cropping to accomplish this. Is there a similar feature in Lightroom?


----------



## Gene McCullagh (Aug 16, 2009)

No. In LR the crop tool is limited to the boundary of the image. You can get to this result, however, in the print module. Layout the image so the full width is in the printable area and leave the additional space white.


----------

